# Titan : Cassini delivers Huygens without trouble



## Leto (Jan 14, 2005)

Some good news after the Beagle disaster (note this one is a collaborationn between europe, us and asia) :
Space Probe Relays Data From Saturn's Moon


By MELISSA EDDY, Associated Press Writer

DARMSTADT, Germany - A European space probe has landed on the surface of Saturn's moon Titan after a seven-year journey, a space official said Friday, buoying hopes that the mission could shed light on the origins of life on Earth.

Mission controllers were confident the Huygens probe made a soft landing by parachute because it was transmitting steadily long after it was to have landed, said David Southwood, the European Space Agency's science director.

"We know that it has landed based on the laws of gravity," Southwood said. "It simply cannot still be flying. It's got to be on a solid surface, and it must be soft."

Southwood later announced that the probe had relayed scientific data — expected to include pictures and atmospheric measurements — to the Cassini mother ship orbiting Saturn and the information had been transmitted back to Earth.

Applause erupted at mission control in Darmstadt in western Germany at news of the data transmission. The data are expected to shed light on what Titan's atmosphere and surface are made of — and possibly on the origins of life on Earth.

"The scientific data we are collecting now shall unveil the secrets of this new world," said Jean-Jacques Dordain, ESA's general director. "This is a fantastic success for Europe."

Friday's landing makes Titan the only moon other than Earth's to be explored by spacecraft.

The heart of the mission was its 2 1/2-hour parachute descent, during which it was to take pictures and sample the atmosphere, believed to resemble that of the Earth when it was young.

Early signals confirmed it had powered up for entry and deployed the parachute, and officials were confident it had made a safe landing because Huygens was designed to go on transmitting from the surface for at least three minutes before its batteries died — a total transmission of less than three hours. But the signal had kept coming for more than five hours.

Mission officials — who have waited since 1997 for Huygens to reach its destination — had tears in their eyes as the first signal was picked up, indicating that the probe was transmitting to its mother ship, the international Cassini spacecraft.

Huygens was spun off from Cassini on Dec. 24 to begin its free-fall toward Titan, the first moon other than the Earth's to be explored by spacecraft.

Named after Titan's discoverer, the 17th century Dutch astronomer Christiaan Huygens, the probe carries instruments to explore Titan's atmosphere and find out whether it has the cold seas of liquid methane and ethane that have been theorized by scientists.

Timers inside the 705-pound probe awakened it just before it entered Titan's atmosphere. Huygens is shaped like a wok and covered with a heat shield to survive the intense heat of entry.

On the way down, it was to shed its shield and use a special camera and instruments to collect information on wind speeds and the makeup of Titan's atmosphere. The data is transmitted back to Cassini for relay to NASA (news - web sites)'s Deep Space Network in California and on to ESA controllers in Darmstadt.

Titan is the only moon in the solar system known to have a significant atmosphere. Rich in nitrogen and containing about 6 percent methane, its atmosphere is believed to be 1 1/2 times thicker than Earth's.

Alphonso Diaz, science administrator for NASA, said Titan may offer hints about the conditions under which life first arose on Earth.

"Titan is a time machine," Diaz said. "It will provide us the opportunity to look at conditions that may well have existed on Earth in the beginning. It may have preserved in a deep freeze many chemical compounds that set the stage for life on Earth."

Part of a $3.3 billion international mission to study the Saturn system, Huygens is also equipped with instruments to study Titan's surface upon landing.

The Cassini-Huygens mission, a project of NASA, ESA and the Italian space agency, was launched on Oct. 15, 1997, from Cape Canaveral, Fla., to study Saturn, its spectacular rings and many moons.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jan 15, 2005)

Can't wait to see all the pictures.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 15, 2005)

It's all pretty superb - waiting for the colour pics to come in. 

 And great job on having two antennae.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 15, 2005)

COOL ! Finally there.  

http://www.space.com/missionlaunches/huygens_images_050114.html


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 15, 2005)

_*Cassini update, complete with pics.
*_*
 NASA Salutes Successful Huygens Probe* - _Jan. 15, 2005_

 NASA Administrator Sean O'Keefe today offered congratulations to the European Space Agency (ESA) on the successful touchdown of its Huygens probe on Saturn's moon Titan. The probe sent back data for more than 90 minutes after reaching the surface. The above image shows a full 360-degree view around Huygens. 

http://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/home/index.cfm


----------



## Alexa (Jan 15, 2005)

> The surface is darker than originally expected, consisting of a mixture of water and hydrocarbon ice. There is also evidence of erosion at the base of these objects, indicating possible fluvial activity.


Oh My ! That's really encouraging. I'm almost afraid to anticipate next step. Does this mean Titan has life on it ? Even a small bacteria or something less evoluated ?


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 16, 2005)

_*If you have fluvian action which means erosion from  flowing liquid water or a liquid with properties very much like water and if this water is still around I would say there is a good chance of some type of life there. The dark areas also apear to be large bodies of liquid If this liquid is water then this would mean that Titan produces it's own heat source soewhwere on the surface. *_


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 16, 2005)

BBC2 screened a programme on the landing yesterday afternoon. It was presented by Adam Hart Davies and is certainly worth catching if they rescreen it. 

One thing that came out of it was that the echo-location equipment began picking up information long before it reached the surface. Scientists think that this would indicate cloud cover (with lots of moisture). Could be important.


----------

